# cHOCOLATE FUDGE CAKE



## pam25 (May 13, 2007)

Hi

Does someone know the recipe of the Chocolate fudge cake...but I think this one I'm looking for is not the normal you find on the internet. It is verrrrrry dark...nearly black in colour not brown in fact!! The texture is slightly chewy and taste intense. Anyone knows what I'm talking about??? Pls send the recipe if yes i would appreciate that!! 

tks


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You might be looking for a flourless chocolate cake.

Here's one: Flourless chocolate cake (French) - Recipe
Here's another: Recipes : Cracked Chocolate Earth with Whipped Cream (Flourless Chocolate Cake) : Food Network


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

PAM25; I belive your trying to make a torte (flourless cake) as mezzaluna suggest. thats what I called my cake if it falls,real dense&chewy..lol...good cookin...cookie


----------



## pam25 (May 13, 2007)

Hi all!

No I'm sure it's not a flourless cake coz even though i explained it's chewy...it's not that kind of chewy....i't's a sort of sponge cake just the same...the difference than a normal sponge cake is that it's not as light and when you bite it it's SLIGHTLY chewy. I know it's difficult to understand me!! HOwever - the most important keyword in my explanations is more very dark - i would describe it as nearly black in colour and not brown

tksss
pam


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Here's a recipe from Julia Child.. 
With the dark rum or coffee that's added it should make your cake fairly dark like you want.. 
Check it out..

Julia Child's Reine de Saba (Queen of Sheba)


----------



## maddie (May 11, 2007)

There is a recipe for a chocolate cake on the back of the Hershey cocoa package that is really quite good. I am thinking of using the recipe and swapping out the cocoa for a better quality one....its moist, dark and not super sweet....


----------



## pam25 (May 13, 2007)

Hi maddie

Can you give me the recipe coz I don't really know were to find it...


tks


----------



## maddie (May 11, 2007)

here is the recipe....
*PERFECT CHOCOLATE CAKE :bounce:*

2 cups white sugar
1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 cup HERSHEY[emoji]174[/emoji]'S Cocoa Powder
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
2 eggs
1 cup milk
1/2 cup vegetable oil
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 cup boiling water
Frosting
1/2 cup butter
2/3 cup HERSHEY[emoji]174[/emoji]'S Cocoa Powder
3 cups confectioners' sugar
1/3 cup milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
*DIRECTIONS*

Heat oven to 350 F. Grease and flour two 9-inch round baking pans.
Stir together sugar, flour, cocoa, baking powder, baking soda and salt in large bowl. Add eggs, milk, oil and vanilla; beat on medium speed of mixer 2 minutes. Stir in boiling water (batter will be thin). Pour batter into prepared pans.
Bake 30 to 35 minutes or until wooden pick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool 10 minutes; remove from pans to wire racks. Cool completely. Frost with "Perfectly Chocolate" Chocolate Frosting.
To make "Perfectly Chocolate" Chocolate Frosting: Melt butter. Stir in cocoa. Alternately add powdered sugar and milk, beating to spreading consistency. Add small amount additional milk, if needed. Stir in vanilla.
One Pan Cake: Grease and flour 13x9x2-inch baking pan. Heat oven to 350 F. Pour batter into prepared pan. Bake 35 to 40 minutes. Cool completely. Frost.
Three Layer Cake: Grease and flour three 8-inch round baking pans. Heat oven to 350 F. Pour batter into prepared pans. Bake 30 to 35 minutes. Cool 10 minutes; remove from pans to wire racks. Cool completely. Frost.
Bundt Cake: Grease and flour 12-cup Bundt pan. Heat oven to 350 F. Pour batter into prepared pan. Bake 50 to 55 minutes. Cool 15 minutes; remove from pan to wire rack. Cool completely. Frost
Cupcakes: Line muffin cups (2-1/2 inches in diameter) with paper bake cups. Heat oven to 350 F. Fill cups 2/3 full with batter. Bake 22 to 25 minutes. Cool completely. Frost. About 30 cupcakes.


----------



## thefoodsnob (May 23, 2007)

I like Toba Garrett's Chocolate Fudge Cake:

Chocolate Fudge Cake Recipe at Epicurious.com

My most requested chocolate cake recipe.

Rachel


----------



## pam25 (May 13, 2007)

tks to all of you...

I'll try them one by one i guess ))

Any others welcome don't worry I'm a chocoholic!!


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

_North Douglas Chocolate Cake_
_From Fiddlehead Restaurant in Juneau,AK_

_Prep time: 30 minutes-after first time, it seems to go together much faster._
_Baking cooling: 1 hour_
_Completion time: 30 minutes_
*Cake:*
_1 cup water_
_¼ pound butter_
_½ cup safflower or corn oil_
_3 ½ Tabls. Sifted Dutch process dark cocoas (other cocoas will produce a lighter, sweeter cake and icing, like milk chocolate)_
_2 cups unbleached white flour_
_2 cups granulated sugar _
_1 teas. baking soda_
_½ teas. salt_
_2 eggs_
_½ cup buttermilk_
_1 teas. vanilla extract_
*Icing:*
_¼ pound +4 Tabls. butter_
_4 cups confectioners sugar_
_½ cup Dutch process cocoa_
_3 Tabls. milk-I like to use strong coffee here instead_
_1 ½ teas. vanilla extract_

_Preheat oven to 375F._
_Butter and flour two 8 or 9" cake pans_

_Combine water, butter, oil, and cocoa in small pan and bring to boil._
_While mixture is coming to boil. Sift together next four ingredients in large bowl._
_Whisk eggs, buttermilk, and vanilla in small bowl and set aside._
_When butter mixture comes to boil, pour over flour mixture and stir until just combined.Add egg mixture and fold together gently._
_Pour into prepared pans._
_Bake 20-25 minutes, 8" will take slightly longer. Remove from oven when tester comes out clean. Let rest briefly, then turn out on racks to cool completely._

_In medium bowl, beat butter until smooth, add confectioners sugar and cocoa. Stir until they are partially combined. Stir in milk and vanilla and beat until smooth and spreadable. Additional confectioners sugar may be necessary if it seems too soft._

_Place one layer on plate top side up, ice, sides and top. Place second layer, top down, and ice sides and top. Use any remaining icing for decorating_
_Chill briefly to set icing._

Enjoy,
Nan


----------



## lisacutri (Dec 23, 2006)

My first thought was flourless choc cake but if you think it's not that you might like to try searching the internet with words like "mud cake" or "Brownie Cake" or maybe "Fudge Cake" see how you go...


----------



## pam25 (May 13, 2007)

What is this dutch process cocoa....we don't have in our country...can I substitute the cadbury cocoa? I realised that it features in all the recipes you gave me...



Yes from the pics it could also be a mud cake tks...lisa


----------



## thefoodsnob (May 23, 2007)

Dutch-Processed or Alkalized Unsweetened Cocoa Powder is treated with an alkali to neutralize its acids. Because it is neutral and does not react with baking soda, it must be used in recipes calling for baking powder, unless there are other acidic ingredients in sufficient quantities used. It has a reddish-brown color, mild flavor, and is easy to dissolve in liquids. Its delicate flavor makes it ideal in baked goods like European cakes and pastries where its subtle flavor complements other ingredients. Droste, Lindt, Valrhona, Poulain and Pernigotti are some popular brands.


----------

